# Blog feature



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

I have been honored to be featured in another blog at Special Touch Blog. Please visit her blog.
http://www.aspecialtouchangel.blogspot.com/
Thank you very much!!!
Tim


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i'd never seen the artfire site before. it looks interesting, similar to etsy. as a user, what are your thoughts about it? have you had much success with it?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

interesting site


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

ArtFire is a really new site, less than a year old and still growing. It is way more user friendly, from a sellers viewpoint than Etsy is. My traffic is about 1/2 of what I see at Etsy. But my store is only 2 months old @ ArtFire, and 10 months old at Etsy. I just sold 2 items on Etsy today, bringing my sales total to 25 items, compared to 0 at ArtFire. But I have high hopes for my AtrFire shop. I have not listed as many items on ArtFire as I have on Etsy, but I'm about to. This internet marketing is a whole different ballgame than selling at shows and to local shops. I spend a lot of time posting and promoting my goods online. It's very easy to spend more time marketing than building things. 
Here are 2 links to my two shops so you can see how they compare.
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6453794
http://www.artfire.com/users/GrandPrairieWoodworks


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the info.

you have a nice variety of unique items all with a consistent theme. i think you've found a good niche with your products. good luck selling!


----------

